

Show HN: A Pomodoro Timer built on the Yo API - thebrettd

I built a Pomodoro Timer on top of the greatest app of our times (Yo).<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;pomodoryo.herokuapp.com&#x2F;<p>It is running on Heroku and waiting for your yos.<p>See the code here https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;thebrettd&#x2F;pomodoryo
======
fiatjaf
Hacker News is a link-sharing website. You should post the link.

~~~
thebrettd
Maybe I misunderstood the SHowHN submission instructions - I thought I could
share either the text or a link but not both

